# New Episode III Yoda pic (BIG)



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

My current wallpaper!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 4, 2004)

...and I thought the Dooku fight was cool!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah this is from his fight with palpatine


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey,

Have you seen the new female Yoda, Yaddle?

http://www.artoosnews.com/artooscustoms/imagearchive/images/characters/jedicouncil/yaddle.jpg

Not sure if she's Yoda's wife or what.


----------

